# Virtual-PC Internetzugang allein vom Gastsystem



## ahnungsloser-User (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
ist es möglich nur vom Gastsystem mit einer zweiten Netzwerkkarte ins Internet zu gehen?
Ich möchte gerne mein Hauptsystem vom Internet getrennt haben um sensible Daten sicher aufbewahrt zu wissen!
Daten die ich versenden möchte würde ich dann in einen freigegebenen Ordner des Gastsystems kopieren, versenden und anschließend löschen.
Mein Hauptsystem soll aber unabhängig und getrennt vom Internet auf andere Rechner im internen Netzwerk zugreifen können (über die Netzwerkkarte des Hauptsystems eben)
Geht das? 
Oder ist das nur ein Traum?
Bin mal auf eure Antworten gespannt, und bedanke mich schon mal im Voraus!

ahnungsloser-User


----------



## gorefest (4. Mai 2010)

unabhängig von der Virtualisierungsplattform geht folgendes

Bridged Network -> Gast bekommt "echte" IP, z.b. 192.168.1.4
Server bekommt 192.168.1.200

Router -> Netzmaske 255.255.255.4 sollte schon reichen,
ansonsten kann man Netzgeräte auch (zumindestens bei meinem netgear zuhause) auch via IP fürs internet blocken.

grüße
gore


----------



## ahnungsloser-User (4. Mai 2010)

Danke..! 
Warum so umständlich denken, wenns doch naheliegend so einfach ist!
Ich versuche das mit den "Fähnchen" lach, ich meine Blocken der ersten Netzwerkkarte!!

Gruß ahnungsloser-User


----------



## ahnungsloser-User (7. Mai 2010)

Schade, 
aber das System auf dem Hostrechner benutzt natürlich automatisch die zweite Netzwerkkarte, die fürs Gastsystem gedacht war, um ins Internet zu gehen!
Wie kann ich die voneinander trennen?
Mein Ziel ist, das Hostsystem völlig vom Internet zu trennen und dann nur im internen Netzwerk zu nutzen?
Mein Verdacht geht in folgende Richtung: 
Internetzugang nur über einen einzigen Rechner, also dem des Gastsystems zulassen, oder sehe ich das falsch?
Gibt es noch eine andere Möglichkeit?

Gruß ahnungsloser User


----------



## gorefest (8. Mai 2010)

mal eine doofe gegenfrage

warum machst du nicht einfach bridged networking auf der netzwerkkarte des hosts? bei bridged networking bekommt deine VM eine eigene IP. diese wiederum kannst du autorisieren und die eigentlich host IP blocken.

ansonsten wirds wohl virtualpc spezifisch und da kann ich dir mangels windows nicht helfen.


----------



## ahnungsloser-User (10. Mai 2010)

Das ist keine doofe Gegenfrage, aber meine Antwort läßt mich vielleicht doof erscheinen..seuftz!
Ich habe keine Ahnung wie das mit bridged networking bei Virtual PC speziell und überhaupt funktioniert !
Beim googeln bin ich bisher erfolglos gewesen was diese beiden Kombinationen (also VirtualPC und bridged networking) betrifft!
Ist bridged networking eine unabhängige Anwendung oder ein Betandteil von VirtualPC ?
Bei VMware scheint das einfacher zu sein, nur möchte ich nicht wieder alles neu installieren....wenns unter VirtualPC doch auch gehen könnte !


Jetzt ist mir einiges klarer!
Googeln, ausdauernd genaug eingesetzt, kann einen doch schlauer machen!
OK, ich nutze jetzt eine zweite Netzwerkkarte oder beziehe eben eine zweite IP für das Gastsystem! Das setzt aber doch voraus dass ich IP-Adressen (192.168.2.22) für die Netzwerkkarten vergebe.
Erst dann kann ich diese betreffende IP blocken, im Router oder mit der Firewall, ist das richtig?
Bisher vergab mein Router die IP,s also mit seiner DHCP Funktion, da konnte das ja nicht funktionieren, oder gehts noch anders?

Ich werde es mal ausprobieren!
Gruß Ahnungsloser


----------

